# Want-Orcs-and-goblins-Have-stuff



## Kage2612 (Mar 19, 2012)

*For-trade-or-sale

2 Tombking/prince with great weapon
3 liche priest 2 on foot 1 mounted
2 tomb herald 1 foot 1 mounted
1 finecast prince apophos
2 necrotect finecast

15 warriors full command spears.
27 archers
6 chariots

6 Necropolis Knights full command
3 ushabti 1 with no weapon
3 carrion
7 Tomb Guard no sheild arm. swords.
1 War sphinx
3 scorpians 1 with no base
casket of skulls
screaming skull catapult with crew
*


want-a-decent-Orcs-and-gobs-start-up-army


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi dude, I have an abundance of Battle for SKull Pass Night Goblins that I'll dig out tonight and sort through see what I actually have if you're interested (i'm looking at your archers by the way).

Side note, keep the chariots you can convert them into Goblin Chariots (saves you shelling out money for the finecast ones coming out soon)


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

You still looking for gobbos?


----------



## Kage2612 (Mar 19, 2012)

right guys stuff i'm looking for
2 araknarok spiders
1 mangler squig
40 savage orc boys
2 rock lobba
chariots both wolf and boar
goblin shamans
random bits i can use for gnarly conversions


----------

